# My sewing Machine



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I did a little research (with tips gathered from you wonderful people) on the sewing machine I inherited from my Grandma. It is a Sears Kenmore 148.12051. So it was made by Soryu a Japanese company and it was made between 1970-71. The real test. Let's see if I figured out how to post photos from my phone!








Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Woo hoo! It worked!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's a very classy looking machine!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay for uploading the pic, Heidi! Have you used the machine yet?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Dh's grandmother had that machine. It was a workhorse. It was still running when she died just a few years ago. She made quilts, dolls and garments on it for everyone she knew. Her husband could fix anything so he worked on it for her so kept it really clean. Her daughter threw it away because "nobody sews anymore." :smack


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That was one of the old good Singers. Not the new plastic version


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

This is my main machine, its what I do all my swaps and quilts on. I love it! I only ever had one problem with it when I was trying to quilt a wall hanging memorial, and I found out I had put the needle in backwards! I believe it might be getting a short in it. After it has sat a while, when I push on the foot peddle, it does nothing. Then once I get the peddle to the metal it takes off at full speed. Then after that it will work normal. I need to have Phil look at it sometime. Thanks for looking!
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

claytonpiano said:


> Dh's grandmother had that machine. It was a workhorse. It was still running when she died just a few years ago. She made quilts, dolls and garments on it for everyone she knew. Her husband could fix anything so he worked on it for her so kept it really clean. *Her daughter threw it away because "nobody sews anymore."* :smack


Nobody sews anymore!?!?!? What a stupid  !

If nobody sews anymore then why does WalMart sell sewing stuff???? 



HorseMom said:


> This is my main machine, its what I do all my swaps and quilts on. I love it! I only ever had one problem with it when I was trying to quilt a wall hanging memorial, and I found out I had put the needle in backwards! I believe it might be getting a short in it. After it has sat a while, when I push on the foot peddle, it does nothing. Then once I get the peddle to the metal it takes off at full speed. Then after that it will work normal. I need to have Phil look at it sometime. Thanks for looking!
> Heidi


Heidi,
Have Phil take the foot controller apart. It's probably got worn or dirty contacts in it, or possibly a broken wire. That was the problem with my Mom's HOTHER machine. I only found out about it 12 years after she passed.

Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He probably meant that nobody in the family sews any more. Many people do not understand the "antique" value of junk, I mean objects.

That machine brings back memories. It seems my mom and her friends all had a Kenmore that look something like that. My mother went to sears to get a part for her machine and was told they didn't make parts for her machine, she had to buy a new one. Well, her machine was only a few years old (made around 1960). She was so mad that she did buy another machine. A Singer.


----------

